# The Minnesota weather thread



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I thought it was time we started a thread for our area.

We have had around 62 inches of snow this season. Just a little below avg.

Now, to the cold spell that is on it's way. 
We had -22f last night.. starting to cool off nicely..... :waving:


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Being on the south side of Lake Superior we don't get as much cold but do get 4X the snow. Sometimes less snow looks good and looks like cold high winds, snow is headed this way. It was 0 yesterday and 2 degrees this moring.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE OF LAKE
SUPERIOR WILL END THIS MORNING...ALTHOUGH LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES
WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE WEEKEND. FINAL SNOW TOTALS WILL RANGE
FROM 8 TO 12 INCHES.

BITTERLY COLD WIND CHILLS ARE ON TAP FOR TODAY THROUGH SATURDAY.
THE COLDEST READINGS WILL OCCUR EARLY SATURDAY MORNING NORTH OF
THE MINNESOTA IRON RANGE...WHERE READINGS COULD DIP TO AROUND 50
BELOW. READINGS RANGING FROM 30 TO 45 BELOW WILL OCCUR FARTHER
SOUTH.

Yea. kind of cooling off out side woke up to -21 this morning.

Nice day to get out the lawn sprinkler and prsport through it lol:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Well Farmer, funny thing happened this morning. Went for a run through the sprinklers as it was a cool -27 degrees outside...great time for a little jaunt thru some refreshing H2O right? Yeah right. First pass I made it thru okayxysport ...second time thru an Iceberg flew out of the hose and smashed into my Titanic head... Sunk like rock.

Seriously though, -27 air temp -54 windchill. Finally starting to cool down a bit here. 

Buck


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

shes making ice now


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

dj&sonplowing said:


> shes making ice now


 About a month too late but still can get some good crappie fishing in. Calling for -30 tonight...stay tuned.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> About a month too late but still can get some good crappie fishing in. Calling for -30 tonight...stay tuned.
> Buck


Up date it's -23 here..

Time to go microwave some water !!lol


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

We could only muster up a -21 for last night. In fact I was up watching the Olympics till after 1am and it was warming up thru the night. My 2 year old got me up at 3:30am and I checked the temp and it had warmed up to -17 at that point. 

Ready for spring here!!!!:bluebounc :bluebounc 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> We could only muster up a -21 for last night. In fact I was up watching the Olympics till after 1am and it was warming up thru the night. My 2 year old got me up at 3:30am and I checked the temp and it had warmed up to -17 at that point.
> 
> Ready for spring here!!!!:bluebounc :bluebounc
> 
> Buck


Same thing here after that -23 around mid night last night it started to warm up here to.
yep!! the spring thaw is here.. It's only -9 now and the wind has died down too..


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Well Farmer, how much did you get? Depending on what part of town you're in around here we got 6-11 inches. Quite a spread, but we had a very narrow band pass over, I got about 9 inches here at the house, 6 in town, and 11 at a friends house. 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We got 12 1/2 inches of light fluffy snow here. It started at 8am and stopped at midnight. It was nice to have something over 3" to plow:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> We got 12 1/2 inches of light fluffy snow here. It started at 8am and stopped at midnight. It was nice to have something over 3" to plow:waving:


Yeah, it was kind of fun. Sure is nice stacking that fluffy stuff!!!xysport

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Getting any snow tonight? 
It is just starting to flurry a little here.
The weather guesser is predicting 2 to 3 inches for overnight and tomorrow for us.



How is that pile coming along? xysport xysport xysport xysport


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Getting any snow tonight?
> It is just starting to flurry a little here.
> The weather guesser is predicting 2 to 3 inches for overnight and tomorrow for us.
> 
> How is that pile coming along? xysport xysport xysport xysport


That pile will be growing tomorrow...6-9 for here tonight. Then they're talking about another good shot of measureable snow Sat. into Sunday. The ol' mighty 1/2 ton is gonna be busy!!!!!!

Hey, I'm going to be in Duluth next Wed & Thursday for some real estate classes, what's your schedule look like?

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The ol' mighty 1/2 ton is gonna be busy!!!!!!
Hey, I'm going to be in Duluth next Wed & Thursday for some real estate classes, what's your schedule look like?

Buck[/QUOTE]

Hey! we could do lunch lol 
I'll pm you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> That pile will be growing tomorrow...6-9 for here tonight.
> 
> Buck


Well?? how much did you really get?
All we got was 3 to 4 inches.:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Well?? how much did you really get?
> All we got was 3 to 4 inches.:waving:


2 inches...:angry: Enough to plow my commercials but not enough for the rezi's. Oh well, we have another shot coming on Saturday night and another possibly on Wed. I hope they're wrong about the Wed. one, I won't be here.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF AN INCH OR LESS IS EXPECTED AFTER MIDNIGHT
TONIGHT ACROSS KOOOCHICHING...ITASCA...CASS...CROW WING AND AITKIN
COUNTIES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES IS EXPECTED ON SUNDAY ACROSS
MOST OF NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN...WITH
AN ADDITONAL 1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION SUNDAY NIGHT ACROSS
THE ARROWHEAD REGION OF MINNESOTA AND THE SNOW BELT REGION OF
NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN.

***************:waving: 
For wed:Wednesday...Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light rain or snow. Highs around 35. 

Wednesday Night...Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light freezing rain or light snow. Lows 20 to 25.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Looks pretty similar to our forecast. 1-2 tonight with another 1-3 possible for tomorrow, then rain on Wednesday. No matter how much snow we get tomorrow I'm not plowing from noon to 4 as I'm taking my 4 year old boy to a kids Perch Derby. We be fishing tomorrow!!!!!!!:redbounce :salute: 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> Looks pretty similar to our forecast. 1-2 tonight with another 1-3 possible for tomorrow, then rain on Wednesday. No matter how much snow we get tomorrow I'm not plowing from noon to 4 as I'm taking my 4 year old boy to a kids Perch Derby. We be fishing tomorrow!!!!!!!:redbounce :salute:
> 
> Buck


 LOL! I agree, fishing with the kids beats plowing any day!! 
1-2 should be no problem for the "Mighty 1/2 Ton" you should be done in no time, If you have to plow at all.:waving:

Good luck!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The storms are lined up!! I like the one coming a shore on the west coast..


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> The storms are lined up!! I like the one coming a shore on the west coast..


yeah, that's the one that'll hit while I'm sitting in class on Wednesday worrying that my backup driver is gonna tear up my truck plowing my accounts...

I think I'll be needing a FEW beers. Hope you're buying!!

Buck


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

at least someone in this state is getting snow! Metro area has been less than average.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

westwind said:


> at least someone in this state is getting snow! Metro area has been less than average.


Sorry, to hear about the lack of Snow...
I thought you received some snow in the fall?

Well, not to rub salt into the wound, But we received 3-4 of the heavy wet stuff last night.:waving:

(sp)! lol


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Sorry, to hear about the lack of Snow...
> I thought you received some snow in the fall?
> 
> Well, not to rub salt into the wound, But we received 3-4 of the heavy wet stuff last night.:waving:
> ...


we got a couple inches of really wet stuff. But no match for the mighty half ton!!!wesport

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN ZONE FORECASTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
920 PM CST MON MAR 6 2006

MNZ010-018-026-071330-
KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ITASCA-SOUTHERN ITASCA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...INTERNATIONAL FALLS...BIGFORK...
GRAND RAPIDS
920 PM CST MON MAR 6 2006

WEDNESDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS AROUND 40. SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO
10 MPH INCREASING TO 10 TO 15 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON.
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 20. SOUTHWEST WINDS
5 TO 10 MPH IN THE EVENING BECOMING LIGHT.
.THURSDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS AROUND
 less than a 20% chance for snow.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Plenty of snow here this fall, but it has really dropped of since Jan. seems like the winters are getting shorter, and the summer season is longer. We do a large amount of summer lawn care and landscaping, so hopefully we won't be plowing to much longer. I'm sure we will still offer the service, but won't have to rely on the income.payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Same state, diffrent seasons. lol 
There predicting 2-3 inches of wet snow for 
tonight and tomorrow morning, then clearing with a high of 40!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

and of course the latest forcast.:waving: 

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
647 AM CST TUE MAR 7 2006

MNZ010>012-018>021-025-026-033>038-WIZ001>004-006>009-081300-
KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-
NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-
SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-SOUTHERN ITASCA-
SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-SOUTHERN AITKIN-
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-ASHLAND-IRON-
BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
647 AM CST TUE MAR 7 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND ADJACENT WATERS OF WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A MINOR STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BRING UP TO 2 TO 4 INCHES OF
SNOW THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
TAPER TO FLURRIES FROM WEST TO EAST AFTER MIDNIGHT... BUT AREAS OF
FREEZING DRIZZLE AND FOG ARE EXPECTED TO PERSIST AFTER THE
SIGNIFICANT SNOW ENDS LATE TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

PATCHY FREEZING DRIZZLE MAY LINGER INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING ACROSS
MUCH OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

IN ADDITION...TWO WEATHER SYSTEMS APPEAR TO HAVE THE BEST POTENTIAL
FOR PRODUCING ACCUMULATING SNOW...OR A WINTRY MIXTURE OF
PRECIPITATION THROUGH THIS WEEKEND. ONE SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT
PRIMARILY NORTHWEST WISCONSIN WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY... WITH
THE SECOND SYSTEM AFFECTING ALL OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN ON SATURDAY.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Wet snow stinks, but at least it's snow. Temps. down here are predicted to be high all week with rain about every 18hrs. Almost time to take the plows off!! Seems like we always get a storm around st. pat's, so maybe a few more weeks. It seems like i just put them on!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

westwind, are you getting rain or snow down there?

We got 2-3 inches of the wet stuff last night.
Now, it has warmed up to 35deg and is over cast.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN ZONE FORECASTS...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
745 AM CST FRI MAR 10 2006
TODAY...PARTLY TO MOSTLY CLOUDY. SCATTERED FLURRIES IN THE MORNING.
HIGHS 36 TO 41. LIGHT WINDS BECOMING SOUTH 5 TO 10 MPH.
.TONIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF LIGHT FREEZING
RAIN AND LIGHT SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 25. SOUTHEAST
WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
.SATURDAY...LIGHT SNOW OR LIGHT RAIN LIKELY...BECOMING WIDESPREAD
SNOW BY LATE AFTERNOON. A PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN POSSIBLE IN THE
MORNING. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 35. EAST
WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH BECOMING SOUTH IN THE AFTERNOON.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...LIGHT SNOW LIKELY IN THE EVENING...THEN A
CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
LOWS 20 TO 25. WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW
60 PERCENT.

Looks like this weekend is going to be a mess....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

331 PM CST SAT MAR 11 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA...
NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN...AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT

GALE FORCE WINDS ARE EXPECTED OVER WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR LATE
TONIGHT AND SUNDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS GREATER THAN 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER MUCH OF
NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH MONDAY
AFTERNOON. SEE THE WINTER WEATHER PRODUCTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL
WEATHER SERVICE OFFICE IN DULUTH FOR MORE INFORMATION.

It looks like winter may hang on a little longer. The high temps for next week are in the 20's.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh Yeah!! Finally, i knew we would plow this month. I can't remember the last time we did'nt push snow in Mar. Looks like it could be a long Monday.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

634 AM CST SUN MAR 12 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A WINTER STORM WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR TONIGHT THROUGH MONDAY
MORNING FOR MUCH OF NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. EXPECTING 6 TO 10 INCHES
WITH UP TO A FOOT ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR. DOUGLAS
COUNTY AND ADJACENT MINNESOTA COUNTIES ARE UNDER AN ADVISORY FOR 3
TO 6 INCHES FOR TONIGHT. SEE THE WINTER WEATHER PRODUCTS ISSUED BY
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OFFICE IN DULUTH FOR MORE
INFORMATION.

A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT THROUGH 10 AM THIS MORNING.
ANOTHER SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY MAY BE NEEDED FOR LATE TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

AFTER THE WINTER STORM PULLS OUT...CONTINUED LAKE EFFECT SNOW
SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED MONDAY THROUGH TUESDAY ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE
OF LAKE SUPERIOR.

weatwind, 
It looks like the whole state is going to ether get rain or snow tonight and tomorrow. Time to mount the plows, LOL, 
I think the fat lady is going to sit down and wait her turn, no singing this month.:waving: 
Hey Buck, whats it doing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Farmer, this is the first I've been on the computer in a couple days, haven't even watched TV to know if anything's going on. I'll check out the reports and see...I'm ready for spring!!!! 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I just cheeked the weather it looks like a slopy storm for us. here is the 

uURGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE...CORRECTED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
445 PM CST SUN MAR 12 2006

HEAVY SNOW FOR PORTIONS OF THE NORTHLAND.
.A STRONG EARLY SPRING STORM WILL DEVELOP INTO THE UPPER MIDWEST
AND GREAT LAKES REGION BY THIS EVENING. HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG
WINDS ARE EXPECTED FOR MUCH OF THE NORTHLAND THROUGH MONDAY MORNING. TRAVEL IS NOT RECOMMENDED ACROSS NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND
MUCH OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA TONIGHT OR MONDAY MORNING.

WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST MONDAY.
THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST MONDAY.

SNOWFALLS OF 8 TO 14 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY GREATER AMOUNTS ARE
EXPECTED FOR THE ASHLAND AND GOGEBIC RANGE AREAS OF NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN BY MONDAY EVENING. THE SNOW WILL BEGIN EARLY THIS
EVENING...AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE NIGHT. AT TIMES THE SNOW WILL
PILE UP QUICKLY...WITH 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW PER HOUR LIKELY.
WINDS WILL BECOME BLUSTERY LATE TONIGHT...AND BLOW THE SNOW
AROUND...CAUSING DANGEROUSLY LOW VISIBILITIES. IT SHOULD SNOW MOST
OF THE DAY MONDAY WITH HEAVIEST SNOW OCCURRING BEFORE NOON.

CHECK THE LATEST CONDITIONS BEFORE DRIVING TONIGHT. YOU MAY NEED
TO RECONSIDER YOUR TRAVEL PLANS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...WITH
BLOWING AND DRIFTING ARE EXPECTED. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY
HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.
pdate.

Looks like the south shore and the U.P is giong to get most of it:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Yuck. Good luck, hope it ain't too bad. Looks like an inch possible for us...I'm alright with that for now.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just wanted to make a note...

1:17am, Monday morning, 3-13. 

Winter Storm Warning, been in effect since noon Sunday.

So far.............



1" of slop, that's melting because it's still 34 degrees, a 1 AM!!!

Anyways, now I'm hoping it holds off until at least 4 am, so it doesn't snow 2-3-4" before 6 am and quit, then everyone wakes up, sees the new snow, and gets to work and wonders why every single lot isn't cleaned by 7am?? 

Oh, and if I DO plow, it'll be #9 for us this year, with nothing over 5" so far.......


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Just wanted to make a note...
> 
> 1:17am, Monday morning, 3-13.
> 
> ...


By the looks of the last report I checked...you're finally out there earning your money!!

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think LwnmwrMan22 & Westwind, got more snow than we did last night....
It must be a mess down there, with the ground being soft.

Well, We got 31/2 " of snow a little wet but not bad.

Not enough to make the wheels Hop LOL

The wind is picking up here, so we will have to go out and clean up drifts in the A.M.payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> I think LwnmwrMan22 & Westwind, got more snow than we did last night....
> It must be a mess down there, with the ground being soft.
> 
> Well, We got 31/2 " of snow a little wet but not bad.
> ...


Yeah, about 8" of wet stuff. Luckily I don't have that much that's soft ground, just the neighbor's drives, which my dad hacked up pretty good.

Anyways, been up since 4 pm yesterday, gotta go get a couple of hours of sleep, got about 15 hours of cleanup to do tonight.

I love AND hate the snow we had today. It was nice, because it didn't all come between 1 am and 5 am, and be bright and sunny so people wake up and wonder why you haven't plowed yet.

I hate it, since it's snowed all day (until about 2:30), everything we did this morning's got 3-4" of snow on it again.

Oh well, Buck's right. After not doing anything since Jan 20ish (about a 1" snowfall) I suppose it's time to do something for the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Update*

Ended up with about 10" on average.

Plowed from 3 am Monday morning until 4 pm, slept for 2 hours, and plowed again from 6 pm Monday night until 9:30 am this morning.

Just got back from cleaning up some slushy parking lots where the snow had packed down, then with the sun today it broke up.

Calling for 6-8" here again tomorrow (Wednesday night) into Thursday.

I took out the front driveshaft (I think) in the 2005 Dodge 2500. I was running into town to clean those lots up and "clunk-clunk-clu-clu-clu-" and it would catch every once in a while.

Needless to say, I turned around, went home, dropped the plow and limped the truck into the dealer. They said it should be done before noon tomorrow.

My dad tore the passenger side taillight off the 2003 Dodge 2500, backing into a dock at an industrial place we plow. The little rubber bumpers they have put 2 nice square creases into the tailgate.

At least it's the tailgate, I can get one of those cheap at 3 am.... 

Anyways, Buck, have you gotten up to Red or around your place doing any fishing???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I went to Stillwater to day it was kind of weird going south and the snow got deeper. The roads where still covered with a couple of inches of ice even the Hwy and it got worse as we went over to WI. I'll bring my plow with when I come back down on Thur.. lol

Just flurries for us this week, the next chance for snow(rain) is on Monday.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ended up with about 10" on average.
> 
> Plowed from 3 am Monday morning until 4 pm, slept for 2 hours, and plowed again from 6 pm Monday night until 9:30 am this morning.
> 
> ...


Yep, been up to Red about 6 times. Typical hit & miss...seems to be a little more miss then usual however. Spent Friday & Saturday up there and I caught the only crappie out of the two days, tons of nice walleyes, can't wait till we can keep a couple. Sounds like you've been busy. Do you run the Cummins in any of your Dodges?

Farmer, what the heck are you doing in Stillwater? Doesn't your ankle bracelet go off when you're more then 10 miles from the house?

Buck


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

11 in. just sw of the metro. We had 7 pickups and 2 skids running for 20 hrs. Wet and heavy! The run went well, no complaints and only one break-down. Plow frame on one of the old trucks snapped. Re-welded it yesterday for tonight's "storm". Looks like we might be in for another long night!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How quickly things change, it was full out mud season last week in mpls now there ridding sleds and plowing 
They say tomorrow storm is going south of us, so the city's(mpls&St.paul) is going to get hit again and I have to go to St. Paul & stillwater tomorrow. I'll put the plow in the back just in case. lol

"Farmer, what the heck are you doing in Stillwater? Doesn't your ankle bracelet go off when you're more then 10 miles from the house? "
quote-Buck

Hell, I can't get to the end of the street with out it going off!!!
Hopefully, I will be on double secret probation soon!!.....:waving: 
I have to get an international health certificate for one of the (kids) that is leaving for Germany this week for 6 months. Sounds simple enough right...
First, you need to get a health cert from a Vet, then you have to go to the U.S.D.A and get them to sign off on it ,then you have to get the German consulate approve it. so on Thur I have an appointment with the U.S.D,A,& the Germans.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

We got the Cummins in both Dodges, I wouldn't have any other truck.

However, like I said in a previous post, dropping the front driveshaft in both trucks..... ?????

I guess maybe I'm hard on them?? I don't know how you could be any softer on them, I don't do any big accounts plowing, don't ram them into things (too often).

I'm hoping mine gets out of the shop today. Just called and "it's the next one in line".

I knew I should have dropped it off early this morning and said I was going to wait for it, rather than last night and leaving it.

Oh well... I'll give them until 11 and call again.

This next one looks like it might even miss me, heading too far south.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like southern Mn is going to get all the snow...
I'll be driving down in the morrning, you guys will have it all cleaned up by then?? Right?:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Lwnmwrman22, I had a chance to ride up to Duluth last week with a guy running a Dodge 2500 Cummins...I think I'm in love. Kind of wondering about the front axle deal though, do you know if it seems to be a problem with other guys?

Farmer, I'd trust the Germans more then the USDA! That seems like alot of paperwork to send her over...but I guess it's all worth it in the end.payup Good luck!

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

It's snowing right now, the ground is covered again.

My wife just got home from her nursing job at the prison in Rush City, and said there's absolutely no snow until she got to North Branch, hopefully it'll keep drifting south.

As far as the front axle, I don't know.

I do know the other night (Monday) I got hung up on a pile of snow at 3 am, putting the truck on the pile right in the middle, so all 4 tires were high.

I think maybe I might have done some damage there??? 

Anyways, I'm not sure. I know they've both gone since I ran a V-plow on them, maybe it really is too much weight up there. Although, I know of other guys running them, and I have Timbrens in both trucks....

I really don't feel like asking the dealer if they have problems in other trucks, since they keep fixing mine under warranty, I figure I'll just go in, get it fixed, and leave, not wanting to make it look like I'm abusing the trucks or anything.

At first today when I called, they said 3-5 days, since it took out the u-joint AND the yoke, but then I said I needed a part number, so I could call around to see if anyone else had the part.

They said they checked, and the closest place was Eau Claire Wi. I said I can be there and back in 3 hours, give me the number so I can call and make sure they hold it for me.

They said hold on, and called me back in 20 minutes and said they'd get a whole new assembly for the front driveshaft that's already got the yoke and u-joint on it. They're not supposed to do it this way, but they'll jump through some hoops this time for me....

So, I got the truck back at 5, now just waiting for the snow..... to go south....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ended up with 5 +/- inches by early Thursday morning.

Got my truck out of the shop with the new u-joint assembly.

I was out plowing, and every time I'd get out to blow off the sidewalks or throw down some ice melt, the "check guages" light would come on, and the oil pressure would drop to zero.

Checked the oil, which WAS about 1/2 quart low, but I'm also due for a change in 200 miles, so I didn't worry about it being low.

The pressure was fine all the other times, just after it sat idling for about a minute, the light would come on and the guage would drop to zero.

I decided that each time I got out of the truck, that I'd just shut the truck off.

Anyways, took it in today, it's the oil pressure sending unit that's bad, so they put a new one on.

I went back out at 2 this morning to do an industrial place that I didn't get done before they opened early Thursday, but it'd been so sunny Thursday afternoon, and it's so high in the sky now, that the whole lot had already melted off. 

Nice touch since this place usually takes 2 hours to plow.

So, anyways, now they're talking 40ish temps, and clear skies. Looks like mowing's right around the corner.

Snofarmer - What do you do in the summer time?? I don't think I've ever caught that??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Snofarmer - What do you do in the summer time?? I don't think I've ever caught that??


 I seal-coat driveways and parking lots.
I also raise, breed and train (GSD) German Shepherd Dogs.
Here is a pic of a couple of my pups that I sold.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sunday Night 
Very cold with periods of snow; rain mixed in early, accumulating 1-3 inches 

Low Temperature: 27° F 
RealFeel®: 8° F 
Click here for the Hourly Forecast 
Winds: N at 19 mph 
Wind Gusts: 27 mph 
Maximum UV: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.27 in 
Amount of Rain: 0.15 in 
Amount of Snow: 1.5 in 
Hours of Precipitation: 7 hrs 
Hours of Rain: 3 hrs 

I hate to say it, but I'm hoping for all rain at this point in the season..lol
we can still get quite a bit of snow in April too, so the plows are still ready to go. Hummm do I need any more salt is the big question..:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> I seal-coat driveways and parking lots.
> I also raise, breed and train (GSD) German Shepherd Dogs.
> Here is a pic of a couple of my pups that I sold.


My dad raises English Springers here too....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Just a wintery mix here, not expecting any accumulation. BUT...my ballast is still in the truck and will be there for another couple weeks. I've seen 6" in the middle of May here. Was camping out for the fishing opener a number of years ago and when we woke up the tent was sagging like crazy...had to scoop all the snow out of the boat before we could fish. 

Hey Farmer, did you get your dog shipped over to Germany?

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My dad raises English Springers here too....


Does he train them for hunting, show or for pets?
Never trust anyone who doesn't like dogs.:waving:

Hey Farmer, did you get your dog shipped over to Germany?
Buck
yea.. she is barking fluent German.. lol

Well it is slushing outside right now, just enough to cover things but not enough to stick to the streets yet. It's expos to get down to the mid 20's tonight with up to 2" of accumulation by the time it's over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> *Does he train them for hunting, show or for pets?
> Never trust anyone who doesn't like dogs.:waving: *
> Hey Farmer, did you get your dog shipped over to Germany?
> Buck
> ...


We used to phesant hunt all the time, but over the years, it's gotten hard for my dad to breathe if he exerts himself for long periods of time, plus he's got diabetes, so his feet get real sore if he walks too much.

Now he just raises the pups and sells them.

Our neighbors though raise Austrailian Sheep Herders and ship / show them all around the world.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

www.crh.noaa.gov

Duluth, MN

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
730 AM CDT MON OCT 9 2006

LSZ121-140>148-162-MNZ010>012-018>021-025-026-033>038-WIZ001>004-
006>009-101230-
BAYFIELD TO OAK POINT WI-GRAND PORTAGE TO GRAND MARAIS MN-
GRAND MARAIS TO TACONITE HARBOR MN-
TACONITE HARBOR TO SILVER BAY HARBOR MN-
SILVER BAY HARBOR TO TWO HARBORS MN-TWO HARBORS TO DULUTH MN-
DULUTH MN TO PORT WING WI-PORT WING TO SAND ISLAND WI-
SAND ISLAND TO BAYFIELD WI-OAK POINT TO SAXON HARBOR WI-
OPEN WATERS OF LAKE SUPERIOR WEST OF A LINE FROM SAXON HARBOR WI
TO GRAND PORTAGE MN-KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-
NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-
SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-
SOUTHERN ITASCA-SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-
SOUTHERN AITKIN-CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-
ASHLAND-IRON-BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
730 AM CDT MON OCT 9 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT FROM PORT WING TO SAXON HARBOR
ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE. SEE THE LATEST NEARSHORE MARINE FORECAST
FOR MORE SPECIFIC INFORMATION.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

A FEW INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE FROM TUESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY
NIGHT...ESPECIALLY ACROSS NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA. SMALL CRAFT
ADVISORIES MAY BE NEEDED AGAIN ON TUESDAY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SKYWARN SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY OR TONIGHT.

I better get the new cutting edges on...:waving:

A short fall???
One can dream!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No bird hunt'n tomorrow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher said:


> No bird hunt'n tomorrow


LOL.. No not tomorrow...

I think it's going to be a Windy cold rain snow mix....
The ground is still To warm for it to stick around to long.
Just A friendly reminder From Old-Man-Winter

 Birds.... Only 7-1/2 birds so far this year and a lot have gotten away. 
Last year, I only saw 10 all season.
I must have beaten the hawks to them this year..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Right now it is rain and 38deg..

so the question is????

snow or slush??


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Right now it is rain and 38deg..
> 
> so the question is????
> 
> snow or slush??


we just got a dusting so far here. If we get 6"...my plow will still be sitting beside the shop, ain't plowing till November! Hell, I've still got clean ups to do...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like the Arrowhead and the south shore that are goin to get hit.

Just a dusting here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yard a dusting of snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Todays map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

You look at the reports for Lake Superior, and you gotta think back to when the Edmund went down, it must have been a storm like this...

Waves of 11 to 16' high forcasted with wind / rain / snow....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:bluebounc 7 inches of snow in Mankato, MN this morning!!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*What Snow??*

No Way...You guys got no snow...show me the pictures :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

12" in Albert Lea.

Not even a flurry here 20 miles north of St. Paul, thank God!!


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

We didnt get any of it in Fargo/Moorhead either.. Im getting irritated. Wind is howling like a banshee though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sunday night, supposedly 1-3 inches accroding to NOAA.gov's site.

Channel 9 here though is saying 1-2" on the grass.

It's supposed to be 50 here Monday, so I don't think there'll be much except maybe some salting some sidewalks.

Supposedly it's going to be rainy / snowy Tuesday thru Thursday as well, but I hope no snow, still have about 15 yards of leaves I'd like to get done.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I could easily go for NO snow for awhile yet. Maybe after firearms season is over I'd be okay with it. With school, the business, real estate, and my two boys I NEED my time away in the woods, not behind the windshield. 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What is this stuff... 

The weather-guesser did not mention snow......
Looks like a little lake effect snow...
There is about 1 to 2 on the ground...
I might have to work in the A.M. 
If I can get my lazy but out of bed. lol


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> What is this stuff...
> 
> The weather-guesser did not mention snow......
> Looks like a little lake effect snow...
> ...


Well you go right on ahead...I'll be snug as a bug in my bed! LOL!!!!!!

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

It's just changing to snow here.... 1-3??? We'll see.....

On the grass maybe, but I think the blacktop it too warm yet for a wet, sloppy snow to add there.... hopefully.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just saw the local weather their calling for 2 to 5 inches ending in the morning.
High temp for tomorrow 40 to 45 deg...
.

Time to set the alarm...:waving:

maybe I can plow before it melts...



Buck.. shoot any long legged forest rats?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Buck.. shoot any long legged forest rats?


Shot one opening morning for the freezer and now on the hunt for a wall hanger... 
And now that my wife is finally back home, (outta town on business all last week and weekend) I'm parking myself in the woods for the next few days as much as possible.

Buck


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*sorry*

Don't mean to bust in on you guys' lovely weather conversation but I was wondering if I could get a little help. I live in Bemidji and am looking for a plow to fit my 1994 Jeep Cherokee. Anybody know of anything?

I was told by another user here to track down "Up North" as the guy to talk to, unfortunately I have not been a member of the forum long enough to pm ya.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

bryanj23 said:


> Don't mean to bust in on you guys' lovely weather conversation but I was wondering if I could get a little help. I live in Bemidji and am looking for a plow to fit my 1994 Jeep Cherokee. Anybody know of anything?
> 
> I was told by another user here to track down "Up North" as the guy to talk to, unfortunately I have not been a member of the forum long enough to pm ya.


Hey Bryan,
Where the heck is Bamidgee?? LOL!! Welcome to the site, good group of members here. Are you looking for a new or used plow? Used will probably be hard to find, but new I'd suggest going up to Bemidji Outdoor Equipment and check out the Blizzard 720LT. I have the 760LT on my 2000 Chev. Silverado 1/2 ton. Been very happy with the set up, and the dealer seems to have some of the best prices in the country...go figure as they seem to be high on most other things.

What part of town you live in? I'm out past the Bemidji Town & Country club by about 3.5 miles. Gotta love this weather, 61 yesterday, 50's today and possibly tomorrow...winter lasts long enough around these parts so it's nice to get a few extra nice days.

Buck


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Weather's been awsome, just wish I didn't work so much so I could enjoy it! I wanted to take the motorcycle out yesturday but by the time I got home from Bagley (where I work 3 days of the week) it was dark and cooling. Same today I'm sure, then it's 3 days at my other job! 

House is out 2 about half way to the Palace. I'm looking for a bigger house now. We have a baby boy coming next month and will then be needing a 4 bedroom. Would like to find something with a garage/shop space too. Then I could actually do something productive in the winter months!

I'll have to try Outdoor. I was really looking for something used though. As I eluded to above, I am on kind of a tight budget at the moment. Was looking at the Snowbears, just thought if I could find something used and full function it might be a better way to go.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

bryanj23 said:


> Weather's been awsome, just wish I didn't work so much so I could enjoy it! I wanted to take the motorcycle out yesturday but by the time I got home from Bagley (where I work 3 days of the week) it was dark and cooling. Same today I'm sure, then it's 3 days at my other job!
> 
> House is out 2 about half way to the Palace. I'm looking for a bigger house now. We have a baby boy coming next month and will then be needing a 4 bedroom. Would like to find something with a garage/shop space too. Then I could actually do something productive in the winter months!
> 
> I'll have to try Outdoor. I was really looking for something used though. As I eluded to above, I am on kind of a tight budget at the moment. Was looking at the Snowbears, just thought if I could find something used and full function it might be a better way to go.


Home Depot carries the Snowbear, I think it's under the name of "pro-shovel" or something like that, they're orange, you've probably seen them. Several members here have used them and seems like they've been happy with them for their own driveways.

If you need a realtor to help you out in finding a home...I know a real good one.  I'm with First Realty GMAC. I haven't done a ton of real estate since I started college in Sept. as a full time student. Let me know if have any questions. Good luck!

Oh, and try checking with some used car dealers in town, they may be able to direct you to someone that's trying to sell one.

Buck


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Up North said:


> Home Depot carries the Snowbear, I think it's under the name of "pro-shovel" or something like that, they're orange, you've probably seen them. Several members here have used them and seems like they've been happy with them for their own driveways.
> 
> If you need a realtor to help you out in finding a home...I know a real good one.  I'm with First Realty GMAC. I haven't done a ton of real estate since I started college in Sept. as a full time student. Let me know if have any questions. Good luck!
> 
> ...


A realtor that plows huh? So you sell them the house and offer them service?payup

I don't think we will be buying too soon, sucks to move in winter! We do have some houses that we've been looking at on-line and in the paper we would like to view. If I can get your number or email, we'll see if we can set something up.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Wheres the freakin snow???????? I hate cold frozen dirt! You cant do nothing with it, so it may as well snow right!!!!! There was a chance on tues of snow, but now its a wintery mix! I need to move 100 miles north, they get all the snow!:angry:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:realmad: I know how you feel!...

There (the weather guessers) calling for a chance of a possible _Thunderstorm_ for tues-wens then turning to freezing rain then snow on Thursday.. but we'll see,,lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

4x4Farmer said:


> Wheres the freakin snow???????? I hate cold frozen dirt! You cant do nothing with it, so it may as well snow right!!!!! There was a chance on tues of snow, but now its a wintery mix! I need to move 100 miles north, they get all the snow!:angry:


Get all your accounts on contract, then that frozen dirt stays green all year around, m' boy


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Where you getting the frozen dirt in Fargo... Its been too damn warm to even do that.... I've been hauling clay for Master to Osgood for weeks.... Wish it would snow...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:bluebounc :redbounce :bluebounc 
Possible flurries late tonight!!!!!payup 

lol


Sunday Night, Nov 26
Snow with little or no accumulation this evening; otherwise, mostly cloudy. Winds from the NNE at 9 mph.Realfeel®: 8 °FLow: 20 °F

Monday, Nov 27 A couple of showers of rain or snow. Winds from the ENE at 15 mph.Realfeel®: 23 °FHigh: 36 °F

Monday Night, Nov 27 Cloudy in the evening, then rain and freezing rain late. Winds from the E at 20 mph.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:redbounce :bluebounc :redbounce 

freezing rain with snow on top. ho boy!!

And they woun't let us use studs in our tires....
Cars are in the ditch along HY #2 & #53 north..


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
709 AM CST MON NOV 27 2006


BAYFIELD TO OAK POINT WI-GRAND PORTAGE TO GRAND MARAIS MN-
GRAND MARAIS TO TACONITE HARBOR MN-
TACONITE HARBOR TO SILVER BAY HARBOR MN-
SILVER BAY HARBOR TO TWO HARBORS MN-TWO HARBORS TO DULUTH MN-
DULUTH MN TO PORT WING WI-PORT WING TO SAND ISLAND WI-
SAND ISLAND TO BAYFIELD WI-OAK POINT TO SAXON HARBOR WI-
OPEN WATERS OF LAKE SUPERIOR WEST OF A LINE FROM SAXON HARBOR WI
TO GRAND PORTAGE MN-KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-
NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-
SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-
SOUTHERN ITASCA-SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-
SOUTHERN AITKIN-CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-
ASHLAND-IRON-BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
709 AM CST MON NOV 27 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AREAS OF FREEZING DRIZZLE CAN BE EXPECTED OVER PARTS OF NORTHEAST
MINNESOTA TODAY...ESPECIALLY AROUND LAKE SUPERIOR.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BRING A CHANCE FOR FREEZING RAIN AND
SNOW TO PARTS OF THE NORTHLAND TONIGHT. THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY
WITH HOW QUICKLY THE PRECIPITATION WILL MOVE IN AND HOW WARM
TEMPERATURES WILL GET. A FLUCTUATION AS SMALL AS A DEGREE OR TWO
WILL HAVE A BIG IMPACT ON THE FORECAST. THE BEST CHANCE FOR
FREEZING RAIN AND SOME LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TONIGHT WILL BE
ALONG AND NORTH OF A LINE FROM WALKER TO DULUTH. A WINTER STORM
WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR KOOCHICHING COUNTY FOR LATE TONIGHT INTO
TUESDAY MORNING. STAY TUNED TO LATER FORECASTS ON THIS DEVELOPING
STORM.

GUSTY WINDS OVER LAKE SUPERIOR WILL CREATE HAZARDOUS CONDITIONS
FOR SMALL CRAFT. SEE THE LATEST NEAR SHORE MARINE FORECAST FOR
MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Sooo...how you guys likin' this crap?!*

Fortunately I decided to stop at Ace last night and pick up some sand bags for the back of my Jeep! I think I would have had a hard time getting to work this morning otherwise. Sure would rather be getting the white stuff! Sounds like maybe tonight though...least around here. Not sure if that'll help or make it worse. Depends how much they salt I imagine. I'm with SnoFarmer, bring on the studs! We can afford some road damage now that the "vote YES!" passed. Might as well put that lost education funding to good use!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

bryanj23 said:


> Fortunately I decided to stop at Ace last night and pick up some sand bags for the back of my Jeep! I think I would have had a hard time getting to work this morning otherwise. Sure would rather be getting the white stuff! Sounds like maybe tonight though...least around here. Not sure if that'll help or make it worse. Depends how much they salt I imagine. I'm with SnoFarmer, bring on the studs! *We can afford some road damage now that the "vote YES!" passed.* Might as well put that lost education funding to good use!


You do realize that the vote YES proposition was stated that at LEAST 40% would go to mass transit and NO MORE THAN 60% would go to highways and roadways, right??


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Point is education just lost about $3 million from their budget. Hope we see something out of it. I think the people that voted "YES!" are going to be pretty pissy when they don't start seeing any improvements made outside the twin cities.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

And yes I did realize that 40/60 split. That's why I voted no.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm all for the stud-ed tires....

Even if we do not add one penny to rebuilding the roads.

I see the roads falling apart long before there time anyway,
Poor roadbeds, freeze thaw cycles,, etc etc... the studded tires would only cause cosmetic damage to the roads and studded tires would save lives and countless dollars in repairs to vehicles.

Last night we had freezing rain turning to snow, then the temps started to go up and it melted. 
It's drizzling outside now..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bryanj23 said:


> Point is education just lost about $3 million from their budget. Hope we see something out of it. I think the people that voted "YES!" are going to be pretty pissy when they don't start seeing any improvements made outside the twin cities.


I agree,

The schools are going to get there money. 
They are going to increase our property taxes to recoup the the loss.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> I agree,
> 
> The schools are going to get there money.
> They are going to increase our property taxes to recoup the the loss.


Aaah...but that has to be passed through a referendum. And the school district here has been trying that the last few years with limited success. Everybody is all for more education funding, just don't want to foot the bill.

It was raining pretty good here this morning. Actually more like a down pour on my way to work. With the bags in the back I didn't really even notice how slick it was until I got to work and almost fell on my a** getting out of the Jeep! Think I'll drive a little slower on the way home...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

bryanj23 said:


> And yes I did realize that 40/60 split. That's why I voted no.


Good.... just making sure.

I think too many people thought all that money was going straight to building more roads, therefore the huge win margin.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Good.... just making sure.
> 
> I think too many people thought all that money was going straight to building more roads, therefore the huge win margin.


The item voted on was VERY mis-interpeted and VERY poorly explained before the vote and on the ballot. I looked into and voted no, but most people I talked to thought they were voting for the opposite of what they actually did. I wonder how something like that can be repealed? Probably take too much time and effort, but that whole thing ticked me off.

Buck


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Up North said:


> The item voted on was VERY mis-interpeted and VERY poorly explained before the vote and on the ballot. I looked into and voted no, but most people I talked to thought they were voting for the opposite of what they actually did. I wonder how something like that can be repealed? Probably take too much time and effort, but that whole thing ticked me off.
> 
> Buck


Of course it was misleading! You think it would have passed if the wording went something like "Vote YES! on election day and help bring more public transportation as well as better road maintenance to the twin cities area. By voting yes you will help insure that the Minneapolis/St. Paul areas get every penny of the tax you are going to pay on every new car from here on out to improve THEIR roads and THEIR public transportation. Oh and if we have ANYTHING left over after completing all the projects we lined up ahead of time to span the next 20 years, then we'll look into repairing some of those state highways...you know, when we have the time. Oh...and don't worry, that 40% we'll be using to buy new buses would have only gone to public schools anyway." I don't think it would have worked.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

bryanj23 said:


> Of course it was misleading! You think it would have passed if the wording went something like "Vote YES! on election day and help bring more public transportation as well as better road maintenance to the twin cities area. By voting yes you will help insure that the Minneapolis/St. Paul areas get every penny of the tax you are going to pay on every new car from here on out to improve THEIR roads and THEIR public transportation. Oh and if we have ANYTHING left over after completing all the projects we lined up ahead of time to span the next 20 years, then we'll look into repairing some of those state highways...you know, when we have the time. Oh...and don't worry, that 40% we'll be using to buy new buses would have only gone to public schools anyway." I don't think it would have worked.


Well, yeah that's kind of obvious I guess. What I was kind of getting at was they used the typical political bs that's used to get what gov't wants. It's wrong and again...we the residents and taxpayers get screwed.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to make a very general statement here, please don't assume this is a sign of my political leaning, or that I'm stating this about anyone else here.

The funniest part of the government getting all the money now for, basically public transportation over the next 5 years, is that the party that's more or less in control (except for the govenor) has, historically, leaned towards public transportation, and away from roads.

I think they're just drooling personally.

We'll have trains going everywhere but where people can use them.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Politics aside*

What ever happened to our winters anyway? I remember being a kid and would have to get my halloween costume sized to fit over a snowsuit. Here it is almost December and it's flippin' raining? That's not cool. Sure am glad I sold my sled years ago...wouldn't seem worth the maintenance anymore.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm going to make a very general statement here, please don't assume this is a sign of my political leaning, or that I'm stating this about anyone else here.
> 
> .


ditto....

I thought J. Oberstar was going to head up the transportation committee in DC?

I smell pork for Mn, and it is about time we got our fair share......

As for the winter weather, it is on our door step.
You will recive your winter weather befor X-Mass......

It just can't be a green X-Mass:crying:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well the rain stoped and artic air moved in! Lets see it rain now!!!! It was 2 here this morning, I think it got to 10 today. Bring on the snow! Iv got a slight chance the next day or two


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like that snow is tracking South,

Oklahoma it getting hit  ......

temps have been falling all day it's 9* right now and falling with clear sky's.
The wind is out of the Wast at 5 to 15 mph....

Finely!! It feels like winter is here:redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer;325713 said:


> Looks like that snow is tracking South,
> 
> Oklahoma it getting hit
> 
> ...


Feels like it! Wish it would start to look like it!! :waving:


----------

